# Residential Clean up ,commercial contracts wanted



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

6 years experiece with in the Navarre area., looking for Light Residential Clean ups, and regular Lawn Maintenance. I do not need or want contracts . If your looking for someone to bid on your commercial site on Hwy 98, please give us a chance . We have several between Navarre and Gulf Breeze . We also do residential lawn maintenance, and enjoy doing Residential Clean ups this time of year. If we can help, email me at [email protected], or call me on my cell ,leave a message at 850 982 6858 .


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

been a long winter, huh! we have almost made it thru another one.


----------

